# Aktuelles ScreenBild als Image?



## radiac (1. Dez 2009)

Huhu Leute,

ich wollte mal Fragen wie ich das hinbekomme, das ich vom aktuellen Screen ein Image (Screenshot) bekomme. So wie ein Screenshot. Dieser aber später nur in einem Objekt gespeichert wird und gelöscht wird wenn das Programm beendet wird.
Also ziemlich simpel... 
Soll auch nicht ständig geupdatet werden.

Beispiel: ich drücke "k" und er soll nun das Bild in ein ImageObjekt Speichern .

Bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob das geht.
Am besten wäre ein kleines Beispiel.


EDIT: Das muss irgendwie mit Print gehen oder?  
Steh glaub nur auf dem Schlauch


----------



## Marco13 (1. Dez 2009)

Websuche: java sun *Robot*


----------



## radiac (1. Dez 2009)

Okay... und wo ist das ImageObject???

rob.createScreenCapture(this.getVisibleRect());


----------



## javimka (1. Dez 2009)

nach Hause gegangen 
Oder vielleich der Rückgabewert?


----------



## radiac (1. Dez 2009)

```
try {
        Robot robot = new Robot();
	Rectangle captureSize = new Rectangle(0, 0, this.WIDTH, this.HEIGHT);
        BufferedImage bufferedImage = robot.createScreenCapture(captureSize);
    }
    catch(AWTException e) {
    	System.err.println("Ist nach Hause gegangen!!!");
    }
```


so :bae:...

Das müsste doch gehen... jetzt soll das Bild noch geblurt werden... Wenns geht sag ich bescheid!!! :toll:


----------



## javimka (1. Dez 2009)

:lol::toll:


----------



## radiac (1. Dez 2009)

http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-mu...92428-java-screen-blur-effekt.html#post585622


Hier gehts weiter  xD


----------

